# HGH form your GP



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

has any1 ever tried to get HGH from there GP?

if so how?

and if not why not

Im quite clued up on gear not sure about HGH is it actually proven to make you bigger?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

If you're 4ft and under 13yo they MIGHT give it to you. Apart from that. It's probably anti ageing clinics in US as far as I know.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

could make you smaller as well...........


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

haha. very expencive to buy as well.think ill stick to the gear for now


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

my mate had 5 boxes of a dwarf child paid him 35 quid a vial, he wasnt even taking it properly his dad said he was even throwing it in the bin ahhhhhhhhh

positive from wat i remb this was it

http://shop.50labs.com/images/nutropin.jpg


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

glanzav said:


> *my mate had 5 boxes of a dwarf child *paid him 35 quid a vial, he wasnt even taking it properly his dad said he was even throwing it in the bin ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> positive from wat i remb this was it
> 
> http://shop.50labs.com/images/nutropin.jpg


LOL fcuk i must be evil because thats hilarious!

Where did you get your HGH mate??

"I bought it off some dwarf kid" :lol:


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> LOL fcuk i must be evil because thats hilarious!
> 
> Where did you get your HGH mate??
> 
> "I bought it off some dwarf kid" :lol:


hahahaha


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

i need to get to know a dwarf or 2 hahah!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

glanzav said:


> my mate had 5 boxes of a dwarf child paid him 35 quid a vial, he wasnt even taking it properly his dad said he was even throwing it in the bin ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> positive from wat i remb this was it
> 
> http://shop.50labs.com/images/nutropin.jpg


Id be careful with that link mate


----------

